# UKaps Iwagumi



## Dan Crawford (6 Nov 2009)

Hi folks, some of you will remember that at the Festival of Fishkeeping this year we planted an Iwagumi in front of the public as a bit of a tutorial on how yo plant plants. Well, we all loved the tank and it seemed a shame to rip it down so we decided to keep it running at my house. It's been a month now and all is going well really. I had the inevitable Blyxa die off after such a long time in transit etc but otherwise it retuned relatively unharmed. well, except having to re-plant 20 pots odd glosso  

Whilst at the festival i picked up a Wild Discus from Discus Bananas which i've wanted for ages now for another project, there will be more Discus to follow soon. Having a Wild Discus swimming around in an Iwagumi looks a little odd but i couldn't bare to keep him upstairs where i would rarely get to see him and he's a real crowd pleaser!

The Stats:

Tank: 80 x 45 x 45
Lighting: 150w ADA Solar I on for 7.5hrs
CO2: Columbo Nano CO2 Kit
Filtration: Fluval 405 with Calaqua Glassware
Substrate: JBL Manado, Unipac Zambizi & Tana sand
Hardscape: Unipac Fossilised Wood
Ferts: 10ml of TPN+ per day
Plants: Glosso, Cyperus helferi, Blyxa.

I think thats about it folks, i'm getting some dust algae on the glass but otherwise it's pretty hassle free.

I hope you like it and i am under strict instructions from George and Graeme to keep on top of my maintenance, so here is the proof!







I've never had much luck with Cyperus in the past and i can live with just a few yellow tips


----------



## Nick16 (6 Nov 2009)

im beggining to adorde discus and im torn for my next scape.

do i semi jungle it and have things like rainbows and denisonii's, or have discus. say a group of 4 with something small like harlequins as dither fish.  or do i just do a plain iwagumi with a shoal of harlequins, but to me the scape will look quite empty as its quite a tall tank. i might get some crypts and blyxa in the midground, but keep the hairgrass foreground. 
any suggestions for the back? (im leaning towards a couple of swords to provide shelter if i go have discus)

im am totally torn.   

but i love that tank, and hopefully the dicus will love it. (is it big enough, i dont think it is really ?)


----------



## planter (6 Nov 2009)

Nice scape ! I love the fossilised wood .... This tank has given me the inspiration for something BIG ive got planned.


----------



## Dan Crawford (6 Nov 2009)

planter said:
			
		

> Nice scape ! I love the fossilised wood .... This tank has given me the inspiration for something BIG ive got planned.


Cheers mate, i look forward to seeing your new project!


			
				Nick16 said:
			
		

> im beggining to adorde discus and im torn for my next scape.
> 
> do i semi jungle it and have things like rainbows and denisonii's, or have discus. say a group of 4 with something small like harlequins as dither fish.  or do i just do a plain iwagumi with a shoal of harlequins, but to me the scape will look quite empty as its quite a tall tank. i might get some crypts and blyxa in the midground, but keep the hairgrass foreground.
> any suggestions for the back? (im leaning towards a couple of swords to provide shelter if i go have discus)
> ...


Discus are the business pal, you'll love them!

Only you can decided what to do for your next tank pal, either options sounds good to me  

Is my tank big enough for the discus? On his own yes but when i get more they are going in my four footer  
When i got the chance to get him, it was too much of a good deal to pass up so i had to have him.


----------



## Nick16 (6 Nov 2009)

are you able to reveal how much you nabbed him for?   

i prefer active swimming fish like rainbows etc, but discus have such an impact with people and visitors to my house will be mesmerised!


----------



## Dan Crawford (6 Nov 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> are you able to reveal how much you nabbed him for?


A JBL Crystal Profi filter


----------



## AdAndrews (6 Nov 2009)

Thats awesome, well done lads  
Discus sure is a crowd pleaser

Adam


----------



## andyh (6 Nov 2009)

looking good, although having the pressure of George and Graham checking your maintenance is up to scratch maybe a challenge.

Love the scape, did you all produce it?


----------



## aquaticmaniac (6 Nov 2009)

I didn't even see the discus at first! Love the 'scape. I can never find petrified wood like that at my lfs.


----------



## AdAndrews (6 Nov 2009)

aquaticmaniac said:
			
		

> I didn't even see the discus at first! Love the 'scape. I can never find petrified wood like that at my lfs.




you can get it from 2 of our sponsors, aqua essentials and TGM


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Nov 2009)

Discus and Iwagumi in the same sentence?   

nah, kiddin mate. it'd be a shame not to look at a fish like that. 

 you just gota keep the scape clean dude.


----------



## John Starkey (6 Nov 2009)

Hi danielson,
its looking good mate,that discus is looking in good shape,maybe he needs some friends to keep him company some of my cardinals would look good in there,

see ya soon mate,
john.


----------



## Maurits (6 Nov 2009)

Start looking Ok


----------



## Lozbug (6 Nov 2009)

Looks great Dan, glad you kept it up! knew you would


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Nov 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> Thats awesome, well done lads
> Discus sure is a crowd pleaser
> 
> Adam


Thanks mate 


			
				andyh said:
			
		

> looking good, although having the pressure of George and Graham checking your maintenance is up to scratch maybe a challenge.
> 
> Love the scape, did you all produce it?


Thanks pal, we all did it together in front of the public so they kinda have a right to make sure it's up to scratch, doh!


			
				aquaticmaniac said:
			
		

> I didn't even see the discus at first! Love the 'scape. I can never find petrified wood like that at my lfs.


Fossilised wood is my favorite kind of hardscape, if you hadn't noticed LOL As mentioned, TGM and AE both sell it 


			
				saintly said:
			
		

> Discus and Iwagumi in the same sentence?
> 
> nah, kiddin mate. it'd be a shame not to look at a fish like that.
> 
> you just gota keep the scape clean dude.


You know me dude, not one for "sticking to the rules"


			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi danielson,
> its looking good mate,that discus is looking in good shape,maybe he needs some friends to keep him company some of my cardinals would look good in there,
> 
> see ya soon mate,
> john.


Cheers pal, i'll pop over and relieve you of some i you like  


			
				Maurits said:
			
		

> Start looking Ok


Thanks Maurits, i'm glad you like it.


			
				Lozbug said:
			
		

> Looks great Dan, glad you kept it up! knew you would


Cheers! I just couldn't resist it!

Thanks everyone


----------



## Fred Dulley (7 Nov 2009)

Glad to hear the Discus is getting some buddies soon.
Brilliant scape lads.


----------



## James Marshall (7 Nov 2009)

I'm really glad you kept this one going Dan, it can't have been easy to move.
I love the look of the discus against an iwagumi.
The hardscape looks slightly different though, was there a rock slide in transit ?   

Cheers,
James


----------



## Lozbug (7 Nov 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

>







is slighty different yeh.... still looks good though


----------



## Vito (8 Nov 2009)

Stunning so far dan and I am jealous of that discuss, I want one!


----------



## Tony Swinney (8 Nov 2009)

Looking good mate     How many more tanks can you fit in your place     Your maintenance regime must be quite something now    

Tony


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Nov 2009)

Vito said:
			
		

> Stunning so far dan and I am jealous of that discuss, I want one!


Cheers mate  


			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Looking good mate     How many more tanks can you fit in your place     Your maintenance regime must be quite something now
> 
> Tony


Thanks Tony! Maintenance is a nightmare, that's why they hardly get any


----------



## TBRO (18 Nov 2009)

Hey Dan, I really like it looks much bigger than the actual tank size, should be awsome when the glosso grows in! Hope the Cyperus is behaving, I always get BBA on the tips, so I've given up with it. Can I ask a dumb question ? Did you have to compleatley dis-assemble it to get if home, or just empty the water out?

Cheers - Tom


----------



## Dan Crawford (18 Nov 2009)

TBRO said:
			
		

> Hey Dan, I really like it looks much bigger than the actual tank size, should be awsome when the glosso grows in! Hope the Cyperus is behaving, I always get BBA on the tips, so I've given up with it. Can I ask a dumb question ? Did you have to compleatley dis-assemble it to get if home, or just empty the water out?
> 
> Cheers - Tom


Thanks Tom  

Cyperus? My nemesis! It's starting to go black at the tips, i think it's mainly the emersed leaves so i'm gonna get chopping. The new growth is health so it's just a case of weeding i hope! I've had unstable CO2 for various reasons and as such, found myself with a bit of BBA on the rocks, so i've sorted that.
The glosso is slowly growing in so it's really taking shape now.

As for the "dumb" question, it's only a dumb question if it's already been asked  What we do is drain all the water, cling film the top of the tank and *Graeme* and *George* do all the carrying


----------



## Tony Swinney (18 Nov 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> I've had unstable CO2 for various reasons and as such, found myself with a bit of BBA on the rocks



Me too   



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> What we do is drain all the water, cling film the top of the tank and *Graeme* and *George* do all the carrying



A true team effort


----------



## TBRO (18 Nov 2009)

Thanks Dan, good to know it's possible to move a tank without braking down the hardscape. Cheers - Tom


----------



## Dan Crawford (18 Nov 2009)

Tonser said:
			
		

> A true team effort


 Always  


			
				TBRO said:
			
		

> Thanks Dan, good to know it's possible to move a tank without braking down the hardscape. Cheers - Tom


We've done this a good few times now and never had a problem. The only thing that happens is the gravel shifts and the rocks sink a bit, if you notice it you can change it easily enough, i didn't notice it


----------

